# Minnesota Winter and Fall Landscapes...Please Help Me Decide



## NJMAN (Apr 5, 2009)

I really need opinions on which of these are the best three.  Once I decide, I want to enter them in a local landscape contest.  I would really appreciate anyone's opinion as to which three I should choose for entries.  Please rank them if you like.  Thank you for looking! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Thanks!

NJ


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 5, 2009)

1, 2, 5 for me!

Beautiful shots.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 5, 2009)

As a fellow Minnesotan here's my ranking: 2, 4, 3, 5, 6, 1 

Great shots, did you apply the polariziation from a filter on your lens or with post processing?  Also some of these look like they could be from Winona?

Nice to see a fellow Minnesotan on TPF...

PS: I ranked the ice last as I AM SICK OF WINTER!!!!!


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 6, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> 1, 2, 5 for me!
> 
> Beautiful shots.



Thanks very much for your input Anty! 



AverageJoe said:


> As a fellow Minnesotan here's my ranking: 2, 4, 3, 5, 6, 1
> 
> Great shots, did you apply the polariziation from a filter on your lens or with post processing?  Also some of these look like they could be from Winona?
> 
> ...



I hear ya about the winter, man. When is it ever going to warm up around here???  To answer your questions, it is post processing, not a filter.  And you are close, it's not in Winona, but outside La Crescent on the scenic bluff drive.  So technically, yes, because they were taken in Winona County (on the very edge).  Thanks for the feedback Joe!


----------



## KylePeterson (Apr 6, 2009)

#5 first, #4 second - yeah for Minnesota!  #1 would be my least favorite also


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2009)

We're not really helping you, are we?!  

(I think of Minnesota as a snowy place in winter, so that's partly why I made the ice shot a top pick. The butterfly shot is stunning, but it's not a landscape shot and doesn't necessarily say 'Minnesota' to me)


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 7, 2009)

KylePeterson said:


> #5 first, #4 second - yeah for Minnesota!  #1 would be my least favorite also



Thanks for your opinion Kyle. 



Antarctican said:


> We're not really helping you, are we?!
> 
> (I think of Minnesota as a snowy place in winter, so that's partly why I made the ice shot a top pick. The butterfly shot is stunning, but it's not a landscape shot and doesn't necessarily say 'Minnesota' to me)



On the contrary, you are helping me a great deal. I understand that people who live in cold regions really don't care to look at something cold at this time of year, especially when its already April.  Curiously enough, I also asked 5 random people that I  see almost everyday, and the rankings were interesting. Most people chose the ice landscape as the top pick.  So, you just never know.


----------



## lockwood81 (May 13, 2009)

Wow that first one looks very dramatic to me...( I live in Florida and don't see much ice or snow)

I would be hard pressed to pick a favorite.


----------



## Lyncca (May 13, 2009)

Wow, it really shows how people think differently in different locations. I love number #1 most cause it is what I think of when I hear Minnesota. We never get to see anything like that down here in Texas. 

They really are all beautiful. But if I was being REALLY picky, which you are asking for, I then like #2 second best. The third looks too HDRish and some of the others look just a tad too saturated.

That's just my opinion though. Others may love that look.


----------



## Antarctican (May 13, 2009)

So how did it go, NJMAN? Did you enter one? Which one?


----------



## NJMAN (May 15, 2009)

Wow, I totally forgot to check back on this post.  I see it make its way back to the first page.  Geez...sorry about skipping out for a while. 



lockwood81 said:


> Wow that first one looks very dramatic to me...( I live in Florida and don't see much ice or snow)
> 
> I would be hard pressed to pick a favorite.



Thanks lockwood!  That means a lot.  Thanks for your comments. 



Lyncca said:


> Wow, it really shows how people think differently in different locations. I love number #1 most cause it is what I think of when I hear Minnesota. We never get to see anything like that down here in Texas.
> 
> They really are all beautiful. But if I was being REALLY picky, which you are asking for, I then like #2 second best. The third looks too HDRish and some of the others look just a tad too saturated.
> 
> That's just my opinion though. Others may love that look.



Thank you very much for your honest opinions Lyncca.  Thats exactly what Im looking for.  And I agree with you.  It was unanimous among several people that #3 is too HDRish for entering in the contest as a landscape. It was also mentioned by many that #1 was a good choice for representing Minnesota.  #2 was also a favorite among many.  #4 and #5 were just lacking in original composition I felt. Thank you for being picky! 



Antarctican said:


> So how did it go, NJMAN? Did you enter one? Which one?



Thank you for checking back Anty!  Sorry it took me so long to reply back. The contest is underway and I entered my choices.  I was allowed to enter 3 images.  Here is what I decided, based on feedback from everyone here, and also opinions of several friends who dont do photography.  I chose to submit #1, #2, and #6.  I should hear the results by June 15.  Wish me luck!


----------



## farmerj (May 16, 2009)

They are all good.

I would have picked 1, 4 and 6.

6 is probably my favorite.  But only barely over 4.  Both have great colors, but the butterfly stands out as unique.

2 I would not include because of the rainbow glare on the left center.  It's distracting to me.


----------



## Antarctican (May 16, 2009)

Oh, that's great that you could enter more than one!  6 is definitely a wonderful shot, it just didn't say 'Minnesota' to me. But since more than one entry was allowed, it's definitely one that should be included (imho)


----------



## NJMAN (May 26, 2009)

farmerj said:


> They are all good.
> 
> I would have picked 1, 4 and 6.
> 
> ...



Sorry for not replying to this before.  Thank you farmerj for your feedback.  I really appreciate that! 



Antarctican said:


> Oh, that's great that you could enter more than one!  6 is definitely a wonderful shot, it just didn't say 'Minnesota' to me. But since more than one entry was allowed, it's definitely one that should be included (imho)



Thanks again Anty!


----------



## abraxas (May 26, 2009)

NJMAN said:


> ....  I chose to submit #1, #2, and #6.  I should hear the results by June 15.  Wish me luck!



Good choices. Are those oranges?

& good luck.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 27, 2009)

I know I'm late to the party, but I really love #2. The colors are gorgeous, the shadows add to the image, and the lines (of the trees, horizon, 'fake' horizon, etc.) create a sense of depth and perspective.

Most of the rest are too saturated for my taste.

Good luck!

Jon


----------



## NJMAN (May 27, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but I really love #2. The colors are gorgeous, the shadows add to the image, and the lines (of the trees, horizon, 'fake' horizon, etc.) create a sense of depth and perspective.
> 
> Most of the rest are too saturated for my taste.
> 
> ...



Thank you Jon!  Really appreciate the comments!  I chose #2 because of the comp.  It was unlike the traditional comp that I had with #4 and #5.  I thought the colors played well together, and the shadow, sun, the direction of the trees all worked pretty good.  I'm glad you like it, and Im very grateful that you took the time to say so.  

NJ


----------



## NateS (May 27, 2009)

I know you already entered them, but 1, 2, and 4 are my favs.  Your work never ceases to amaze me NJMAN and I personally would be thrilled to have taken shots of the caliber of any of these.


----------



## .teardrop (May 27, 2009)

3 is definately my favorite, that one is really awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I love number 2 a lot as well!


----------



## NJMAN (May 27, 2009)

abraxas said:


> NJMAN said:
> 
> 
> > ....  I chose to submit #1, #2, and #6.  I should hear the results by June 15.  Wish me luck!
> ...



Nope, they are frozen apples, neglected to be picked within season for some unknown reason.  So, here they were in March, all shriveled and frozen on the trees, rows and rows of them in a local orchard.  Its a shame too, because I live in a town known for its 23 different apple varieties.  The apple crop must have been very bountiful in 2008.  I don't think anyone has orange trees around here in Minnesota. 



NateS said:


> I know you already entered them, but 1, 2, and 4 are my favs.  Your work never ceases to amaze me NJMAN and I personally would be thrilled to have taken shots of the caliber of any of these.



Well that's mighty nice of you to say Nate!  Many thanks for those extremely kind words.  I do love to shoot landscapes.


----------



## ValDR (May 28, 2009)

1 4 5 6 my choice (not in a hierarchical manner). Love the colors in all of them

I dont like 3. Looks too artificial, I think you have exaggerated with PS in this one.


----------



## NJMAN (May 28, 2009)

.teardrop said:


> 3 is definately my favorite, that one is really awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> I love number 2 a lot as well!



Thanks teardrop! Appreciate the nice comments very much!



ValDR said:


> 1 4 5 6 my choice (not in a hierarchical manner). Love the colors in all of them
> 
> I dont like 3. Looks too artificial, I think you have exaggerated with PS in this one.



Yes, I realize #3 is not everyone's cup of tea. Thanks Valdr for ranking your favorites.  It helps a lot.


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 28, 2009)

Being an Minnesotan myself I think 1,2 and 5 are excellent representations of our state.

Nice work on all of them however, and good luck!

Edit:
I guess I should have read the whole thread first but oh well, you picked some winners in my book.


----------



## NJMAN (May 29, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Being an Minnesotan myself I think 1,2 and 5 are excellent representations of our state.
> 
> Nice work on all of them however, and good luck!
> 
> ...



No problem.  Thanks for your input.  Much appreciated!  

For everyone who participated in this thread, and gave their opinions on entry choices, I want to let you that I have an update.  I just recently received the contest results!

Just a little background on the contest, it is sponsored by my phone company, and the winner receives a cash award and their image printed on the cover of the coming year's phone directory.  I just learned that there was 108 total entries, and my image #6 (the swallowtail butterfly) won 3rd place.  So the winner, whoever that is, will have their photo printed on the cover of the next phone book. 

I guess I was a little disappointed, because my hopes were set a little bit higher than usual.  You see, the winner last year (for the 2008 directory) was me. :mrgreen:  The image that won last year was this one:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/125165-sunset-marsh.html (image #3).


----------



## photonuts (May 30, 2009)

I will pick #1 first and #3 second and follow by #6, #2, #4 and #5

Don't get me wrong, they are all good !! Nicely done!!


----------



## NJMAN (May 31, 2009)

photonuts said:


> I will pick #1 first and #3 second and follow by #6, #2, #4 and #5
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are all good !! Nicely done!!



Thanks for the very nice comments, and your opinion on the rank order.


----------



## RJohnston (May 31, 2009)

Just saw this today but I like your choices...


----------



## Froggy (May 31, 2009)

Stunning shots dude! Especially the first one 
Pity about the flare on the second one, I know how it's difficult to avoid that thing with this angle. I heard about an anti-flare filter some time ago, but I don't know if that's efficient...
Otherwise, by placing the hand over the lens to shade it is enough to avoid flares, most of the time.

By the way, I think you should reduce your wartemark which is too big. It attracts our eye too much.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 1, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Just saw this today but I like your choices...



Thank you for taking the time to comment! 



Froggy said:


> Stunning shots dude! Especially the first one
> Pity about the flare on the second one, I know how it's difficult to avoid that thing with this angle. I heard about an anti-flare filter some time ago, but I don't know if that's efficient...
> Otherwise, by placing the hand over the lens to shade it is enough to avoid flares, most of the time.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much Froggy!  Yes, about the flare, I went back and forth about that and thought about cloning it out.  Obviously I did not clone it out before i posted the pics.  Some have said it looks cool, but they were non photographers.   I think its more a distraction than anything for those of you that have more of a trained eye.  So, thanks for bringing that up.   I had the lens hood on at the time, but apparently it did not prevent the flare completely because I was shooting straight into the sun. 

Thanks very much for the analysis.  It helps tremendously.  I'm always looking to improve.


----------

